# Teribilis - Should I be worried by this spot?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I realize this is not the best picture showing the spot, but tonight while reviewing images of one of my teribilis I noticed this brownish/black looking spot before its armpit and I am worried it may be a lesion or something else. 

Does anyone else think it may be something or does it look like a normal marking ( i know these guys can have dark markings on parts of their bodies).

All frogs in this group are eating up a storm and have put on weight since getting them about 2 weeks ago and do not appear to be unhealthy, first fecals came back clean.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Bump for an expert opinion


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Terribilis seem to be prone to skin problems and it seems like many of the pics that you see of them have some scratches and scars to some extent. I don't think that I would lose sleep over it at this point, but would definitely keep and eye on it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

do you have mites in their tank?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

How weird, I have been looking at all of them today and i am not finding this weird marking anymore. I pray it was just some substrate and not just my eyes missing anything. 

Julio - There are some mites yes, but not the harmful kind. I honestly have yet to see a mite free tank in this hobby.


----------

